# 50 Years Of Paddle Sports - Paddling Business Magazine



## Sawyer Paddles & Oars (Dec 22, 2020)

We're honored to be included in this retrospective feature with Ralph Sawyer and Bruce Bergstrom!









Paddling Business 2023






dashboard.mazsystems.com


----------

